# Chris Froome bike totalled after road rage incident.



## flake99please (9 May 2017)

Breaking news, so details are thin on the ground. Will be interesting to find out what has happened.


----------



## AndyRM (9 May 2017)

Looks pretty grim...


----------



## Rooster1 (9 May 2017)

Seems to be a week of similar stories everywhere


----------



## AndyRM (9 May 2017)

At least they didn't chuck a cup of p!sh over him.


----------



## Cycleops (9 May 2017)

Those frogs are still angry about Brexit. Nasty incident.


----------



## raleighnut (9 May 2017)




----------



## Pale Rider (9 May 2017)

Cycleops said:


> Those frogs are still angry about Brexit. Nasty incident.



And the fact that a clean Englishman beats their drugged to the eyeballs cyclists.


----------



## TissoT (9 May 2017)

Back to his old days of him being chased by rhinos when out training in his home town .


----------



## gaijintendo (9 May 2017)

Damage from Hulk smashing bike on anger? That doesn't look like something you brush off..


----------



## Tom B (9 May 2017)

How much would that bike be worth / cost to replace?


----------



## hopless500 (9 May 2017)

Geez. What is wrong with people.


----------



## vickster (9 May 2017)

Tom B said:


> How much would that bike be worth / cost to replace?


Probably nothing. Pinarello will have given it to him

Bad business, psycho drivers everywhere it seems


----------



## Cycleops (9 May 2017)

Tom B said:


> How much would that bike be worth / cost to replace?


If you check the story in the Daily Mail I'm sure they'll tell you.


----------



## Sixmile (9 May 2017)

He has faired pretty to well to walk away from that incident without a serious injury. From the 'alleged' actions of the motorist, it seems they were intent on causing serious harm to Chris.


----------



## Drago (9 May 2017)

Road rage? Surely Le Rage du Road, followed with a shrug?


----------



## Globalti (9 May 2017)

There's a comment further down that page: "Faut pas habiter en côte d'Azur, les gens sont trop cons" - "Don't live on the Côte d'Azur; the people are too crazy."


----------



## Yellow Saddle (9 May 2017)

Drago said:


> Road rage?




Certainly not. It's a clear case of road love.


----------



## overmind (9 May 2017)

Looks like Karma ran over his Dogma.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (9 May 2017)

Drago said:


> Road rage? Surely Le Rage du Road, followed with a shrug?


Le rage du rue


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 May 2017)

It's _la rage au volant_


----------



## Ajax Bay (9 May 2017)

User3094 said:


> Monaco


In France when this occurred: "the French commune of Beausoleil near Monaco"
I think "impatient" is a generous/diplomatic? adjective to use for a vehicle driver who follows a cyclist up onto the pavement, with presumably a clear purpose to cause material and personal damage.


----------



## Mugshot (9 May 2017)

Globalti said:


> "Don't live on the Côte d'Azur; the people are too crazy."


The worst overtake I think I have witnessed was whilst on a bus travelling from Nice to Monaco, the bus driver was so close I could have checked the time on the cyclists watch.


----------



## Phaeton (9 May 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> And the fact that a clean *Englishman* beats their drugged to the eyeballs cyclists.


ROFL he's as English as the flag of convenience he sails under


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 May 2017)

Phaeton said:


> ROFL he's as English as the flag of convenience he sails under


He competes as British. I don't think he's got anything to do with England.


----------



## TissoT (9 May 2017)

Being a favourite for the TDF ... could this be a ploy


----------



## gaijintendo (9 May 2017)

TissoT said:


> Being a favourite for the TDF ... could this be a ploy


I'm a big fan of conspiracy theories.


----------



## ColinJ (9 May 2017)

Sixmile said:


> He has faired pretty to well to walk away from that incident without a serious injury. From the 'alleged' actions of the motorist, it seems they were intent on causing serious harm to Chris.


He certainly IS lucky - a motorist did (what appears to be) the same thing to a cyclist near where I used to live. That cyclist died at the scene from multiple injuries ... (For once, the driver was given a stiff jail sentence - done for murder.)

At the very least, Froome could have had his TdF chances wrecked. In fact, I wonder if there could be something sinister behind this, like a betting syndicate with an interest in him not winning this year?


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2017)

Tom B said:


> How much would that bike be worth / cost to replace?



To us mortals, about £10k. Free to a team.


----------



## Phaeton (9 May 2017)

gaijintendo said:


> I'm a big fan of conspiracy theories.


Do you like the one where there isn't such a thing but everybody thinks there is?


----------



## gaijintendo (9 May 2017)

Phaeton said:


> Do you like the one where there isn't such a thing but everybody thinks there is?


Who do you work for?


----------



## Phaeton (9 May 2017)

gaijintendo said:


> Who do you work for?


I'm sorry that is classified I'm not at liberty to advise you, now where did I put my flashy pen thing


----------



## Shortandcrisp (9 May 2017)

Seriously, I'm getting sick of this.

Something similar happened to me last week. Cycling along a single track country lane, heard a car behind. Passing place up the road, driver too impatient to wait. Drove past and brushed against my shoulder. I wobbled, unclipped my right foot and, for some reason - rather than trying to stabilise myself - I tried to kick the side of his van/truck thing. Missed! But just managed to stay upright as I shouted, 'you f*cking w*nker!' Not sure he heard me.


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2017)

Shortandcrisp said:


> Seriously, I'm getting sick of this.
> 
> Something similar happened to me last week. Cycling along a single track country lane, heard a car behind. Passing place up the road, driver too impatient to wait. Drove past and brushed against my shoulder. I wobbled, unclipped my right foot and, for some reason - rather than trying to stabilise myself - I tried to kick the side of his van/truck thing. Missed! But just managed to stay upright as I shouted, 'you f*cking w*nker!' Not sure he heard me.



I've given up road cycling ! I'll stick to crashing into tree stumps on my MTB's. Permanent spinal damage caused by a driver makes you re-think (and nearly being in a wheel chair). I'm not sure my back will take another hit from a car.


----------



## Shortandcrisp (9 May 2017)

fossyant said:


> I've given up road cycling ! I'll stick to crashing into tree stumps on my MTB's. Permanent spinal damage caused by a driver makes you re-think (and nearly being in a wheel chair). I'm not sure my back will take another hit from a car.



I've in a similar situation fossyant. Suffered a spinal cord injury last year. Still recovering. My consultant told me that I'll live the rest of my life with the sword of damacles hanging over me. Determined not to let it stop me doing the things I love though.

Had thought I'd be safe from such morons on the quiet Norfolk country lanes I now stick to. Apparently not!


----------



## KnackeredBike (9 May 2017)

Not sure if this actually happened or just some dopey story from Shroomey.


----------



## cyberknight (9 May 2017)

Shortandcrisp said:


> Seriously, I'm getting sick of this.
> 
> Something similar happened to me last week. Cycling along a single track country lane, heard a car behind. Passing place up the road, driver too impatient to wait. Drove past and brushed against my shoulder. I wobbled, unclipped my right foot and, for some reason - rather than trying to stabilise myself - I tried to kick the side of his van/truck thing. Missed! But just managed to stay upright as I shouted, 'you f*cking w*nker!' Not sure he heard me.





fossyant said:


> I've given up road cycling ! I'll stick to crashing into tree stumps on my MTB's. Permanent spinal damage caused by a driver makes you re-think (and nearly being in a wheel chair). I'm not sure my back will take another hit from a car.



You would think given the publicity about the rozzers trying to catch people it would begetting better but i have to agree that it seems to be going through a phase of my turnips doing stupid . dangerous and downright malicious things lately .


----------



## hopless500 (9 May 2017)

Shortandcrisp said:


> I've in a similar situation fossyant. Suffered a spinal cord injury last year. Still recovering. My consultant told me that I'll live the rest of my life with the sword of damacles hanging over me. Determined not to let it stop me doing the things I love though.
> 
> Had thought I'd be safe from such morons on the quiet Norfolk country lanes I now stick to. Apparently not!


Nope - our quiety country lanes have more than their fair share of morons unfortunately! And they can cause more damage cos there's nowhere to bail out to half the time.


----------



## Welsh wheels (9 May 2017)

Tom B said:


> How much would that bike be worth / cost to replace?


Nothing personally, I wouldn't think. The bike is worth more than 10 grand though.


----------



## Bollo (9 May 2017)

Stop press, they've got a picture of the driver.....


----------



## Welsh wheels (9 May 2017)

Time to legalise James Bond style customised bikes. Machine gun on the bars, spikes on the wheels. Cocktail maker on the top tube.


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2017)

Bollo said:


> Stop press, they've got a picture of the driver.....
> 
> View attachment 351589



Actually, going round on Twitter are pics of Wiggins !!!


----------



## Lonestar (9 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Geez. What is wrong with people.



Too many idiots about..


----------



## ufkacbln (9 May 2017)

Breaking Story

Few details, but it appears that Chris Froome has been the victim of a Hit and Run in France

Some reports suggest it was deliberate and the driver mounted a pavement to hit Froome

It will be interesting to see how this develops


----------



## Tin Pot (9 May 2017)

Breaking...several hours ago...


----------



## winrims (9 May 2017)

just saw this.. crazy and his bike was wrecked..


----------



## srw (9 May 2017)

And already extensively discussed here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/chris-froome-bike-totalled-after-road-rage-incident.218134/


----------



## Dayvo (9 May 2017)

Cunobelin said:


> Breaking Story
> 
> Few details, but it appears that Chris Froome has been the victim of a Hit and Run in France
> 
> ...



I think it'll get merged with the original thread which started at 10:00 this morning.


----------



## ayceejay (9 May 2017)

I don't understand why such an important rider was riding alone


----------



## ozboz (9 May 2017)

All in all I think I'm going to get myself and GF a cam , just to make sure you can nail the tw-t who for whatever reason puts your life or lifestyle in serious danger , GF got a hit on her arm coming off a roundabout , luckily she managed to steady herself and stay upright , Nissan 4x4 by all account, video would have sorted driver out ,


----------



## ozboz (9 May 2017)

ayceejay said:


> I don't understand why such an important rider was riding alone



Did not Wiggins have a 
Lady driver clobber him not to far back ? He was alone , must be a reason for them to ride solo


----------



## Pale Rider (9 May 2017)

ayceejay said:


> I don't understand why such an important rider was riding alone



My guess is the likes of Froome do so many hours/miles on the bike, even a team with the resources of Sky cannot deploy other riders to be with him all the time.

Plus there aren't many who could keep his pace if he's pushing himself or trying to beast a climb.


----------



## AndyRM (9 May 2017)

ozboz said:


> Did not Wiggins have a
> Lady driver clobber him not to far back ? He was alone , must be a reason for them to ride solo



Yep. 2012. Broken ribs.

Short of driving in a formation around either of them I can't think what other protection could be afforded on the road!


----------



## KnackeredBike (9 May 2017)

ayceejay said:


> I don't understand why such an important rider was riding alone


He asked if I could make it but I was busy.


----------



## NorthernDave (9 May 2017)

ayceejay said:


> I don't understand why such an important rider was riding alone



I often ride alone.



Pale Rider said:


> Plus there aren't many who could keep his pace if he's pushing himself or trying to beast a climb.


----------



## Saluki (9 May 2017)

ayceejay said:


> I don't understand why such an important rider was riding alone


Maybe he just wanted a solo ride for the peace and quiet.


----------



## winjim (9 May 2017)

True the wheels, bit of epoxy on the frame, it'll be good as new.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 May 2017)

ozboz said:


> video would have sorted driver out ,


have you any proof that your local Inspector Knacker accepts home movies as evidence?

Experience is, I think, mixed.


----------



## huggy (9 May 2017)

ayceejay said:


> I don't understand why such an important rider was riding alone



Being out as a team didn't help Giant Alpecin, could be said it's a bit dumb having all your team in the same place. http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/racing/british-woman-charge-giant-alpecin-spain-223215


----------



## Cuchilo (9 May 2017)

ayceejay said:


> I don't understand why such an important rider was riding alone


He was out Dogmin


----------



## Bonus (10 May 2017)

In South Africa we often used to see Chris doing his altitude training during the Christmas holidays. I rode beside him (briefly!) a few times. Sometimes he was with a car and sometimes he was alone.


----------



## Drago (10 May 2017)

That's nothing. I once got in a bar fight with Froome the Fist. He can handle himself, you know.


----------



## Phaeton (10 May 2017)

ozboz said:


> All in all I think I'm going to get myself and GF a cam , just to make sure you can nail the tw-t who for whatever reason puts your life or lifestyle in serious danger , GF got a hit on her arm coming off a roundabout , luckily she managed to steady herself and stay upright , Nissan 4x4 by all account, video would have sorted driver out ,


Okay I understand your concern but how many cams are you going to buy? You need 1 mounted on the bike facing forward, as this report proves you'll need another facing rearwards, but you will still have 2 blind spots either side, your GF got hit on the arm assuming they came from the side, then really need one on top of your head/helmet so that when the bike is on the floor & you're confronting the drivers, so we're at 5 so far. You know Murphy's/Sod's law, the camera will always be facing the wrong way if you don't. It's a bit like the dashcams in cars, I don't understand why everybody has them facing forward, surely you should also have a rear facing as I think that's more likely where you'll be hit.


----------



## Drago (10 May 2017)

Instead of cams, the typical cyclist should learn to turn their heads now and again. Like indicators on cars, these devices are fast becoming a substitute for riding properly.


----------



## S-Express (10 May 2017)

ayceejay said:


> I don't understand why such an important rider was riding alone



He's not the King of Saudi Arabia. Pros train in a similar fashion to any other riders - sometimes alone, sometimes in groups.


----------



## screenman (10 May 2017)

Phaeton said:


> Okay I understand your concern but how many cams are you going to buy? You need 1 mounted on the bike facing forward, as this report proves you'll need another facing rearwards, but you will still have 2 blind spots either side, your GF got hit on the arm assuming they came from the side, then really need one on top of your head/helmet so that when the bike is on the floor & you're confronting the drivers, so we're at 5 so far. You know Murphy's/Sod's law, the camera will always be facing the wrong way if you don't. It's a bit like the dashcams in cars, I don't understand why everybody has them facing forward, surely you should also have a rear facing as I think that's more likely where you'll be hit.



If you are hit from her by another vehicle it is their fault, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Phaeton (10 May 2017)

ayceejay said:


> I don't understand why such an important rider was riding alone


Because he can afford to live in Monaco with all the other millionaires, maybe the grunts can't until they make it big.


----------



## Globalti (10 May 2017)

It's all part of a worrying trend towards the roads becoming lawless, as somebody mentioned in the news this morning.


----------



## ozboz (10 May 2017)

Phaeton said:


> Okay I understand your concern but how many cams are you going to buy? You need 1 mounted on the bike facing forward, as this report proves you'll need another facing rearwards, but you will still have 2 blind spots either side, your GF got hit on the arm assuming they came from the side, then really need one on top of your head/helmet so that when the bike is on the floor & you're confronting the drivers, so we're at 5 so far. You know Murphy's/Sod's law, the camera will always be facing the wrong way if you don't. It's a bit like the dashcams in cars, I don't understand why everybody has them facing forward, surely you should also have a rear facing as I think that's more likely where you'll be hit.



One facing front would do the trick in my book ,attached to the bars offside,
the vehicle that hit her would have had its reg captured on video , even if she had of gone down , it would have recorded the wobble and possibly likely the reg at the time of impact , so in my my book its an ok , I have had 3 incidents this week in about 2 hours of riding that in the case of impact or or near miss video could well have nailed the driver , luckily , I manovered out of them , and the drivers got away with a nice big 'up yours' 
finger style response ,


----------



## Siclo (10 May 2017)

Phaeton said:


> Okay I understand your concern but how many cams are you going to buy? You need 1 mounted on the bike facing forward, as this report proves you'll need another facing rearwards, but you will still have 2 blind spots either side, your GF got hit on the arm assuming they came from the side, then really need one on top of your head/helmet so that when the bike is on the floor & you're confronting the drivers, so we're at 5 so far. You know Murphy's/Sod's law, the camera will always be facing the wrong way if you don't. It's a bit like the dashcams in cars, I don't understand why everybody has them facing forward, surely you should also have a rear facing as I think that's more likely where you'll be hit.



360 cams are next. See the 360Fly or Nikon KeyMission360. It'll all change when Go-Pro finally release the Fusion


----------



## jefmcg (10 May 2017)

huggy said:


> Being out as a team didn't help Giant Alpecin, could be said it's a bit dumb having all your team in the same place. http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/racing/british-woman-charge-giant-alpecin-spain-223215


Similar story to Amy Gillet.

On a lighter note, the roads in Monaco (where he lives) are fairly treacherous as you can see from this 1955 documentary


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcDGAyQnHQ8


----------



## ayceejay (10 May 2017)

_I don't understand why such an important rider was riding alone_
Well I stand corrected and corrected and corrected and corrected and corrected and corrected.........


----------



## jonny jeez (10 May 2017)

overmind said:


> Looks like Karma ran over his Dogma.


Car-ma surely


----------



## Rooster1 (10 May 2017)

A new article on BBC Fake news 
*Froome crash: How dangerous is cycling on the roads?*

*http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-39856219*


----------



## mjr (10 May 2017)

ozboz said:


> All in all I think I'm going to get myself and GF a cam , just to make sure you can nail the tw-t who for whatever reason puts your life or lifestyle in serious danger


Don't go thinking it'll "make sure". It'll give you a chance but there's any number of things that could go wrong with it. Still, it's a chance that you wouldn't have without one.



GrumpyGregry said:


> have you any proof that your local Inspector Knacker accepts home movies as evidence?
> 
> Experience is, I think, mixed.


It's spreading, thanks to experiences like Operation Snap. Most still won't accept ordinary cycling cameras for dangerous driving overtakes, but will as evidence of road rage or if there's a collision.



Drago said:


> Instead of cams, the typical cyclist should learn to turn their heads now and again. Like indicators on cars, these devices are fast becoming a substitute for riding properly.


 Is there any credible suggestion that Froome could have avoided this by looking behind more often?



Rooster1 said:


> A new article on BBC Fake news
> *Froome crash: How dangerous is cycling on the roads?*
> 
> *http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-39856219*


 British Bike-bashing Corporation strikes again  Actually, it's not as bad as some of their efforts, but why aren't they asking something more like "How dangerous are hit-and-run motorists?"


----------



## NorthernDave (10 May 2017)

Phaeton said:


> Okay I understand your concern but how many cams are you going to buy? You need 1 mounted on the bike facing forward, as this report proves you'll need another facing rearwards, but you will still have 2 blind spots either side, your GF got hit on the arm assuming they came from the side, then really need one on top of your head/helmet so that when the bike is on the floor & you're confronting the drivers, so we're at 5 so far. You know Murphy's/Sod's law, the camera will always be facing the wrong way if you don't. It's a bit like the dashcams in cars, I don't understand why everybody has them facing forward, surely you should also have a rear facing as I think that's more likely where you'll be hit.



Or get an Airdog to follow and film you wherever you go...

https://www.airdog.com


----------



## Noru (10 May 2017)

Phaeton said:


> Okay I understand your concern but how many cams are you going to buy? You need 1 mounted on the bike facing forward, as this report proves you'll need another facing rearwards, but you will still have 2 blind spots either side, your GF got hit on the arm assuming they came from the side, then really need one on top of your head/helmet so that when the bike is on the floor & you're confronting the drivers, so we're at 5 so far. You know Murphy's/Sod's law, the camera will always be facing the wrong way if you don't. It's a bit like the dashcams in cars, I don't understand why everybody has them facing forward, surely you should also have a rear facing as I think that's more likely where you'll be hit.



Im currently using a rear camera and saving for a front camera while cycling and also have a dash-cam in the car Im in no illusion that it will protect me but with the number of hit & run in the news any help catching these scum is helpful.

Though not that the courts give out anywhere near suitable punishment even when its on camera... http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-39876692 

3 years jail is too soft but I sort of understand as she's about to become a mother but only a 4.5 year driving ban its insulting.

There should be a lifetime driving ban for anyone found guilty of using their vehicle as a weapon. Driving's a privilege not a right sadly the courts & ministry of justice don't seem to agree.


----------



## ozboz (10 May 2017)

mjr said:


> Don't go thinking it'll "make sure". It'll give you a chance but there's any number of things that could go wrong with it. Still, it's a chance that you wouldn't have without one.
> 
> 
> It's spreading, thanks to experiences like Operation Snap. Most still won't accept ordinary cycling cameras for dangerous driving overtakes, but will as evidence of road rage or if there's a collision.
> ...



I am aware that fitting a cam is not absolute in bringing any culprits to justice, but it will shorten the odds of them getting away with it , 
Many years ago I spent two weeks in Oldham Royal Infirmary , a driver went clean through a give way at a junction and cleaned me up on my bike, the Police said there was insufficient evidence , so he walked , you never forget those things ,


----------



## Shut Up Legs (10 May 2017)

ozboz said:


> I am aware that fitting a cam is not absolute in bringing any culprits to justice, but it will shorten the odds of them getting away with it ,
> Many years ago I spent two weeks in Oldham Royal Infirmary , a driver went clean through a give way at a junction and cleaned me up on my bike, the Police said there was insufficient evidence , so he walked , you never forget those things ,


That's why I use a front-facing helmet-mounted video camera, and a rear-facing one mounted on the saddle rails. I don't post the slightest incident on Youtube, as these cameras are only for if I have a bad incident and need to backup my version of what occurred. It's a pity the anti-camera brigade on these fora view any camera use with intolerance and ridicule.


----------



## KnackeredBike (10 May 2017)

ozboz said:


> I am aware that fitting a cam is not absolute in bringing any culprits to justice, but it will shorten the odds of them getting away with it ,
> Many years ago I spent two weeks in Oldham Royal Infirmary , a driver went clean through a give way at a junction and cleaned me up on my bike, the Police said there was insufficient evidence , so he walked , you never forget those things ,


The police are totally sodding useless at anything cycling-not-at-fault related. Some poor lady was run over by a bus yesterday in Oxford and the local press were allowed to take photos of the bus, on top of the woman (albeit from the other side). Wouldn't happen if it was a ped or car driver.


----------



## KnackeredBike (10 May 2017)

Rooster1 said:


> A new article on BBC Fake news
> *Froome crash: How dangerous is cycling on the roads?*
> 
> *http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-39856219*


"

Don't rely on being seen by drivers, no matter how brightly you are dressed"
Possibly the most stupid advice in the world, if you followed that you would never cycle on any road, anywhere.


----------



## mjr (10 May 2017)

KnackeredBike said:


> "
> 
> Don't rely on being seen by drivers, no matter how brightly you are dressed"
> Possibly the most stupid advice in the world, if you followed that you would never cycle on any road, anywhere.


You know what it means, but saying "position yourself on the road to give yourself space to react and don't rely on drivers obeying give way markings" would be unpopular on the BBC. I notice it only gives advice for cyclists, pandering to the idea that motorists don't need to change their behaviour.


----------



## srw (11 May 2017)

Rooster1 said:


> A new article on BBC Fake news
> *Froome crash: How dangerous is cycling on the roads?*
> 
> *http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-39856219*


Apparently I have a pinterest account and so am able to comment on their article.

The answer to their question, by the way, is "not very" - which their own article tells you.


----------



## User33236 (11 May 2017)

ozboz said:


> I am aware that fitting a cam is not absolute in bringing any culprits to justice, *but it will shorten the odds of them getting away with it* ,
> Many years ago I spent two weeks in Oldham Royal Infirmary , a driver went clean through a give way at a junction and cleaned me up on my bike, the Police said there was insufficient evidence , so he walked , you never forget those things ,


It doesn't though. I had clear video footage on a car accerelating from a stopped position and driving straight for me, at speed, in order to access a one way road in the wrong direction. I just managed to get myself out of the way in time but the rear wheel on the bike was tagged by the car causing damage to the tyre and rim.

The police were notified and that I had front and rear video. They called the next day to say they would not be taking my complaint forward as ther was little they felt they could do!!

When I was taken out my a car in similar circumstances to you (luckily I did not have the two week stay in hospital) the police officer that attended was shown CCTV from a nearby property clearing showing the driver failing to give way. He described it there and then as 'a simple mistake' and again no action was taken.

Video evidence is unfortunately not the panacea that people believe it to be.


----------



## ozboz (11 May 2017)

User33236 said:


> It doesn't though. I had clear video footage on a car accerelating from a stopped position and driving straight for me, at speed, in order to access a one way road in the wrong direction. I just managed to get myself out of the way in time but the rear wheel on the bike was tagged by the car causing damage to the tyre and rim.
> 
> The police were notified and that I had front and rear video. They called the next day to say they would not be taking my complaint forward as ther was little they felt they could do!!
> 
> ...



Interesting, but I have seen video footage this week that has brought bad drivers to bear the consequence of their actions , one has lost his job , Ive not heard if the Cops are going to do anything yet , and one has got themselves 3 years in Prison ,so I stand by my claim ,


----------



## jarlrmai (11 May 2017)

ozboz said:


> Interesting, but I have seen video footage this week that has brought bad drivers to bear the consequence of their actions , one has lost his job , Ive not heard if the Cops are going to do anything yet , and one has got themselves 3 years in Prison ,so I stand by my claim ,



yeah there are like a million on YT that have no action taken, if you get into the popular press you've have a chance.


----------



## ozboz (11 May 2017)

jarlrmai said:


> yeah there are like a million on YT that have no action taken, if you get into the popular press you've have a chance.


If you get hit , and or your bike gets damaged , then surely you go for civil action as happens in a normal collision anyway , if in part or wholly captured on video , makes it hard for the driver to deny , as far as the cops go , it does seem that there has to be a serious offence committed and its worth there while pursuing , not right really ,


----------



## jarlrmai (11 May 2017)

To be honest when you get hit by a car driver and it clearly wasn't an accident you just want someone to take it seriously.


----------



## RoubaixCube (11 May 2017)

jarlrmai said:


> To be honest when you get hit by a car driver and it clearly wasn't an accident you just want someone to take it seriously.



Not just 'someone' but the 'Judicial System' -- Id take it seriously if you told a car deliberately hit you or rammed you off the road but apart from my deepest sympathies & get-well-soon's theres not a lot I can do to help you unless i decide to become a vigilante and take the law into my own hands like Frank Castle.... then again, what sort of example would I be setting??


----------



## ozboz (12 May 2017)

https://www.theguardian.com/comment...oome-ramming-police-prosecute-vicious-drivers

This is a worry , blows a hole in my theory,


----------



## Milkfloat (12 May 2017)

ozboz said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/comment...oome-ramming-police-prosecute-vicious-drivers
> 
> This is a worry , blows a hole in my theory,



To be fair it is a left wing cycling journalist writing it - I would be happier if it was the Prime Minister together with every Chief Constable and the Director of Public Prosecutions.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (13 May 2017)

ozboz said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/comment...oome-ramming-police-prosecute-vicious-drivers
> 
> This is a worry , blows a hole in my theory,


The clickbait was accepted, gleefully, with both hands, by numerous suckers.  The blame is being thrown in all directions, between motorists, cyclists and pedestrians. I bet the Guardian execs love these kinds of articles.


----------

